# Official Steubenville "Rape Crew" Discussion Thread: 2 teens found Guilty



## Kue (Jan 4, 2013)

I will be posting multiple sources of this story:





> In the past 24 hours, the story of an alleged rape in the small, football-driven Ohio town of Steubenville has transformed from a local controversy with a curious social-media angle to an all-out Internet crusade, with potential cover-ups, allegations of prosecutors colluding with coaches, disgusting new video, and hackers to the rescue. Here's a primer on what looks like it may become one of the most emotional and controversial news narratives of the new year:
> 
> So there was a rape in this small town?
> 
> ...







> As Salon noted last month, Anonymous launched an attack on Ohio?s Steubenville High School football players accused of gang raping a 16-year-old girl who was unconscious during a night of parties.
> 
> KnightSec, an arm of the hacker collective that specifically targets rapists, demanded a public apology be issued to the young woman and warned that it would release personal information of Big Red football players and staff who have defended the accused young men. No apology was issued by the hackers? deadline of Jan. 1. That day, a video was leaked of a teenage boy ? a former Steubenville High baseball team member ? captured cruelly joking about the sexual assault.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMPruQ4DXoc[/YOUTUBE]

Overall, I'm just fucking disgusted at this town.  I'm behind Anonymous on this one.


----------



## Kue (Jan 4, 2013)

The asshole making fun of the rape incidents:


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 4, 2013)

Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 4, 2013)

Well now, the silver lining to the recent upswing in media attention on rape cases, is that they are actually being revealed now. The putrid culture of cover ups and victim blaming that is prevalent the world over needs to change, and it seems the only way that is going to happen is when we hit rock bottom with regard to this heinous crime.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 4, 2013)

Disgusting, and why am I not surprised that american football players are involved again?



Jυstin said:


> Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.



Rape in the developed world is at an alltime low in history. It wasn't until the 90s that the last US state even criminalized marital rape. So there you have your bullshit nostalgic "morality".


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2013)

It always seems to be the athletes, maybe it's all of that extra testosterone that they have? I never understood on field violence, it's just silly to lose your job for punching someone  you're playing a game with. Maybe they have more aggressively designed brains.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Disgusting, and why am I not surprised that american football players are involved again?
> 
> 
> 
> Rape in the developed world is at an alltime low in history. It wasn't until the 90s that the last US state even criminalized marital rape. So there you have your bullshit nostalgic "morality".



We give our athletes too much of a sense of privilege over here. Not sure if it may be the same over in Europe.

Well, just look at his sig, it's retarded redneck diatribe of course he is going to idealize a time he probably wasn't around for.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 4, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> We give our athletes too much of a sense of privilege over here. Not sure if it may be the same over in Europe.



Well, we don't hand out scholarships for athletes on the scale that the US does and the athletes are not necessarily the most popular clique at school, since we're not that much into school sports.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder how the girl is right now, and if she's doing even mildly all right. Can't wait to see these fuckers burn.

In other news, it sounds to me like this town is pronounced 'stupidville'. (Could be the accent, not sure, but somehow seems fitting...)


----------



## Roman (Jan 4, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> We give our athletes too much of a sense of privilege over here. Not sure if it may be the same over in Europe.
> 
> Well, just look at his sig, it's retarded redneck diatribe of course he is going to idealize a time he probably wasn't around for.



Athletes don't have a great deal of privilege in Europe. We have sports clubs and such in the UK, and British International schools are designed similarly to my knowledge e.g. both British intl. schools in Jeddah have very strong sports clubs but no student had any more privilege or recognition under the school board than any other student. As Sauf said, scholarships also aren't handed to athletes very easily as you need pretty good grades on top of exceptional sports performances.

As for this case in particular, it's not the first of its kind at all. I remember another case of college football players getting away with rape over many years as the university didn't want its image to be tarnished as well as glorifying the team members involved. I really don't see why people responsible for taking advantage of an underage girl sleeping at a party are allowed to get away by anyone's standards. Some people/establishments really do think money and image trumps morality.

Note for Sauf: I'm not saying people are gradually forgetting about it. To me, one case of rape is already one too many, and as low as rape cases have gotten, people still need to be aware of it when it happens.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 4, 2013)

Well. Now this is terrible shit. An incredible number of people have failed and are disgusting as shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2013)

In b4 someone claims it wasn't rape because she walked in there or something.


----------



## Rima (Jan 4, 2013)

Idiots.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Jan 4, 2013)

This is an example of the culture of acceptance that exists in the United States towards rape. Just listening to that monster refer to the girl as a 'trick' is chilling and reminds me of the sad truth behind our schools and mainstream sub-culture. One only has to look at our media and the tropes that are common in it to realize how prevalent this is. The degradation of female sexual assault victims as 'sluts' or 'tricks', as in they deserved it, the gross glorification of rapists and pimps, and even male rape that occurs within the justice system's institutions is made fun of. Not to mention just how deplorable that there is a trend of cover-ups that often follow these school rapes.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 someone claims it wasn't rape because she walked in there or something.



Or just a general 'She asked for it' kinda thing which usually ends up happening with rape cases.

People are disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't believe people actually helped to cover it up.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.



If you're using that charlatan Ben Stein as a role model or a source of wisdom you should find someone better to look up to.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 4, 2013)

People never cease to disgust me.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow as if the rape wasn't bad enough, we have all the cover-ups and disgusting (confession?) videos. 

They called themselves "Rape Crew"? WTF I hate this world.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

Noone called themselves that, Cinna.  RIght?  Still, when I first saw this vid I thought it was just drunk guys joking, I didn't realize they actually followed up on it.  Your humor really does define you sometimes.  Sad.  Thanks Anon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2013)

> Morality has all but gone out the window.



Morality was always out of the window.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 4, 2013)

in this case hacking is on the good side, i hope the suspects get what they deserve


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 4, 2013)

^Now it's close to whatever football game, the townspeople are talking more about it rather than the rape; that occurred in October.

Plus:



> At a hearing last month, the girl’s mother said her daughter remained distraught and did not want to attend school. The girl’s friends have ostracized her, and parents have kept their children away from her, the mother said.
> 
> The girl does not sleep much, said the mother, who testified that she often hears her daughter crying at night.
> 
> ...





The poor girl.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 4, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Noone called themselves that, Cinna.  RIght?  Still, when I first saw this vid I thought it was just drunk guys joking, I didn't realize they actually followed up on it.  Your humor really does define you sometimes.  Sad.  Thanks Anon.



Well they were known as the "Rape Crew" by others, my bad. Maybe because of the videos and photos they took of their crimes. Just the fact that that name was flying around at all. WTF????


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 4, 2013)

This is why I'm for the death penalty. I don't care what anyone says. Scum like them shouldn't be allowed to live. I don't care how old they are.



Cinna said:


> Wow as if the rape wasn't bad enough, we have all the cover-ups and disgusting (confession?) videos.
> 
> They called themselves "Rape Crew"? WTF I hate this world.



Its not "this world" its "this species".


----------



## drache (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah time for change in how we handle sports, stupid small town lunacy


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 4, 2013)

These people acting like their football players are Tom Brady material. They need to relax.


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 4, 2013)

I do hope all those that participated in raping the poor girl spend a very long time in prison for their deplorable actions. Defending these felons because they play football is such a horrible thing to do too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2013)

> The mother said the obsession with high school football in Steubenville is partly to blame. It shocked her that Saccoccia testified as a character witness for the defendants last month, she said.
> 
> In the courtroom that day, she remembered thinking, how dare he?
> 
> “Just Coach Reno saying he would testify for those boys, saying he was so proud of them, that speaks volumes,” she said. “All those football players are put on a pedestal over there, and it’s such a status symbol to play for Big Red, the culture is so different over there.”



This really just gives me a headache.

What the fuck? Really. What? Proud of rapists?


----------



## drache (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think people understand how much a cult football can be in small town america


----------



## Laura (Jan 5, 2013)

I despise any form of a cult. It only emphasizes the existence of the weakest human minds.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 5, 2013)

Team sports are evil. Can we try to get rid of them?


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol at the sheriff complaining that because of the Anonymous group, the whole story is out for the world to see. THAT WAS THE POINT.

Damn it, I'm still following the latest reports and it seems that for now it's only possible to incriminate 2 people.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2013)

Idk, I'm just kinda amazed that people actually get a free pass to do whatever they want in the US, if they are on a secondary school sports team.

I always thought it was just exaggerations for the stories sake, when it was shown on TV programmes I'd watch as a kid.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 5, 2013)

Normality said:


> Can't believe people actually helped to cover it up.



Football brings vast amounts of money and prestige to towns, that unfortunately makes officials, police and parents turn a blind eye to situations such as this.


----------



## Rima (Jan 5, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Lol at the sheriff complaining that because of the Anonymous group, the whole story is out for the world to see. THAT WAS THE POINT.
> 
> Damn it, I'm still following the latest reports and it seems that for now it's only possible to incriminate 2 people.



Link?             **


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 5, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Football brings vast amounts of money and prestige to towns, that unfortunately makes officials, police and parents turn a blind eye to situations such as this.



America really needs to get over putting sports players on pedestals. 



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Team sports are evil. Can we try to get rid of them?



I wish.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 5, 2013)

Just disgusting but not surprising. When it comes to sports people will lie, cheat, and steal to make sure their teams are intact. The players r treated like Gods that do no wrong and god help anyone that they see as a threat to their wonderful players. My heart goes out to the girl and I hope the bloggers don't let up.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 5, 2013)

Rima said:


> Link?



Oh. Sorry:



> Someone who has spoken up about Nodianos and the viral video is Jefferson County Sheriff Fred Abdala. "Sheriff Abdalla is proud of his town but when it comes to the video released Wednesday, he called it disgusting," reports WTRF-TV. But Sheriff Abdalla still doesn't like the way the national press has covered the involvement of Anonymous and LocalLeaks:
> 
> This is all over the world now. It's in the Huffington Post and New York Times but some of these papers are reporting this stuff based on what this Anonymous is telling them. How do you support what they're saying? Where's your proof? I thought newspapers where to be able to back it up with good, solid information. How can you do a story when someone is giving you information that's not even factual?





And here:



> Well, it's not that simple, but allegedly yes: Two 16-year-old boys from Steubenville High are each facing a rape charge for the assault in August of a 16-year-old girl apparently from across the Ohio River in Weirton, West Virginia.





I've read this article; in which most of the disgusting photographs, videos were deleted by those rapers to erase evidence:



If the Anonymous group hadn't found that video, those rapers would probably escape unscathed.  The prosecutor was discouraging the girl to press charges, so they were only going to charged for a juvenile sentence.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 5, 2013)

> The prosecutor was discouraging the girl to press charges, so they were only going to charged for a juvenile sentence.



Isn't the prosecutor other of one of the people involved ?


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 5, 2013)

^Yep....:



> The Honorable Jane Hanlin is a Prosecuting Attorney for Jefferson County and the mother of Big Red football player Charlie Keenan, who is suspected of being a member of “The Rape Crew”.





(there's another article from NYtimes mentioning this but I'm kinda lazy to hunt it down....sorry)


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Anonymous.


----------



## Roman (Jan 5, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> If the Anonymous group hadn't found that video, those rapers would probably escape unscathed.  The prosecutor was discouraging the girl to press charges, so they were only going to charged for a juvenile sentence.



This is rich. It's good that Anonymous exists if they expose these things, else more prosecutors would have an incentive to drop charges if football players are involved


----------



## On and On (Jan 5, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> ^Yep....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is what she looks like  All these people deserve getting the book thrown at them


----------



## On and On (Jan 5, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.



Capital punishment has been empirically proven to do nothing in deterring violent crime. We need to change our perceptions on violent sex, sexualized violence and rape period.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 5, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Football brings vast amounts of money and prestige to towns, that unfortunately makes officials, police and parents turn a blind eye to situations such as this.



Not even the biggest football (think UEFA, the non-American football) God in Europe will ever be defended when he is accused of rape (that he clearly committed). Football is (one of) the worlds most played sport(s) so vast amounts of money and prestige are involved as well.

America has a serious issue in regards to education and mental health. I'm not stating that other parts of the western world don't have problems but I can't help but think that especially America lacks sense. Maybe it's the size of the country, I dunno but something is causing it to malfunction really badly.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait a minute. The prosecutor is the mother of one of the suspects? How can that be allowed?!


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 5, 2013)

The rapists are fucking cunts! It's absolutely disgusting that they would be such cunts.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder how funny they'll find rape to be in prison?


----------



## drache (Jan 5, 2013)

On and On said:


> This is what she looks like  All these people deserve getting the book thrown at them


 
and after we get down with the books we should move on to charges



White Silver King said:


> Wait a minute. The prosecutor is the mother of one of the suspects? How can that be allowed?!


 
no she's almost certainly not but as a proscutor she could exert pressure for 'considerations' and other such things


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 5, 2013)

...I hate humanity. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



And every person in Ohio who is sucking these guys dicks like they're hot shit. *FUCK. YOU*. 


​


----------



## Chains (Jan 5, 2013)

Those fucktards need to get raped in jail, after anonymous ruins their lives.

I hate idiots like these teens. Who the hell do they think they are just because they play football?


----------



## navy (Jan 6, 2013)

Murika = Greatest


----------



## Narkissos (Jan 6, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.



Don't you learn history in school?


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes. Justice is served:



> There's talk that the high school football coach will resign as soon as Monday, while other students that saw the attack are taking fire after being caught on camera speaking freely about the rape. Then, on Saturday when an Occupy Steubenville rally collected in front of the courthouse, chaos predictably ensued.
> 
> It's unclear what kinds of threats Mays, Richmond and their legal teams have received, but you can imagine how they'd be disturbed, especially if you're familiar with the sort of antics that Anonymous tends to get up to. The trial was scheduled to take place on February 13 in Steubenville, and the local judge who was going to preside over the case has already recused himself, so a judge from Cincinnati is supposed to come in and hear the case. Unless, Mays gets his way and the whole case gets moved to Cincinnati or elsewhere. Of course, you can't hide from Anonymous.





And:



			
				The Steubenville Rape Case's Party Host Has His Sports Scholarship Under Review said:
			
		

> "University leaders are aware of the developing investigation in Steubenville, and we are gathering information from the proper authorities." And over the weekend, Kent State officials told a local Patch site that "gathering information" means they're reviewing the status of a future student. "We understand the severity and the seriousness of the allegations, and as we collect more information we will take appropriate steps as warranted," a spokesman told Patch. "We are now following the developments from Steubenville very closely."





It's nice to know that their future is now completely black-listed.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 7, 2013)

Good news, Fourangers. Hopefully the result of all this is that rape victims have more courage to come forward, and the people to commit rape start to think twice about it, as they're less likely to get away. Rape is a much more serious crime than these boys seemed to have thought it was.(Or they just didn't care as they had gotten away with it for so long).

Hopefully it may also result in a review over the sports culture in US secondary schools too.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't believe some of the guys in the whole mess tried to use the excuse that they didn't know it was wrong. You're in fucking high school. You definitely know that video taping a rape is wrong unless you're brain dead.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2013)

Le fucking sigh.


----------



## hyakku (Jan 7, 2013)

It's pretty insane that so much has happened without a legal inquiry. I've seen this here and there but haven't really paid much attention to this situation outside of knowing Anonymous has severely fucked with the prospects of getting a good trial at any point. Pretty sure this girl got raped, and to be honest it's cool they brought light to the issue, but they haven't really accomplished anything besides delaying a trial, not accelerating it. These two guys were already in custody and they haven't really succeeded in getting anyone else implicated (I guess you could consider ruining the coach's job an accomplishment, but if the kid gets convicted he won't be going to school so the scholarship review thing seems kind of pointless).


One part of the original story confused the fuck out of me though. They carried this girl to MULTIPLE parties and raped her? The way the media spins it, it's like she was passed out at one house and carried around to like two others and fucked with. I've been at some ridiculous ragers and have never seen anyone that wasted outside of being completely blacked out, and even in my ridiculously obsessed football small town I find it hard to believe that three housefuls of people were chill with that. Can someone clarify whether the media just get the initial story wrong?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2013)

This isn't anything new, this is basically the same thing that we keep seeing repeated time and time again. And no one's starting to give a darn...tells you a little something about the state of women in the country. 



Pilaf said:


> If you're using that charlatan Ben Stein as a role model or a source of wisdom you should find someone better to look up to.


Did you even bother to argue against the quote being used?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 8, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did you even bother to argue against the quote being used?



Why ? Why should we waste time on shit like this ?



> Then Dr. Benjamin Spock said we shouldn't spank our children when they misbehave, because their little personalities would be warped and we might damage their self-esteem (Dr. Spock's son committed suicide). We said an expert should know what he's talking about. And we said okay.


----------



## drache (Jan 8, 2013)

hyakku said:


> It's pretty insane that so much has happened without a legal inquiry. I've seen this here and there but haven't really paid much attention to this situation outside of knowing Anonymous has severely fucked with the prospects of getting a good trial at any point. Pretty sure this girl got raped, and to be honest it's cool they brought light to the issue, but they haven't really accomplished anything besides delaying a trial, not accelerating it. These two guys were already in custody and they haven't really succeeded in getting anyone else implicated (I guess you could consider ruining the coach's job an accomplishment, but if the kid gets convicted he won't be going to school so the scholarship review thing seems kind of pointless).
> 
> 
> One part of the original story confused the fuck out of me though. They carried this girl to MULTIPLE parties and raped her? The way the media spins it, it's like she was passed out at one house and carried around to like two others and fucked with. I've been at some ridiculous ragers and have never seen anyone that wasted outside of being completely blacked out, and even in my ridiculously obsessed football small town I find it hard to believe that three housefuls of people were chill with that. Can someone clarify whether the media just get the initial story wrong?



without Anon it's likely this would have just been sweeped under the rug and you sound like a bloody apologist

there's plenty of evidence do your own research


----------



## hyakku (Jan 8, 2013)

drache said:


> without Anon it's likely this would have just been sweeped under the rug and you sound like a bloody apologist
> 
> there's plenty of evidence do your own research



Lol what? The two guys were already in custody, but now the trial has been delayed. I don't see how this helps this girl gets justice in any way. If they do find more people guilty then maybe their efforts will be good, but as it stands, they've actually just hindered the process of a legal investigation. But I guess it's better that random people on the internet be allowed to express the moral indignation about football jocks rather than actually prosecuting someone for this.


And there's really not that much evidence, that's kind of the problem. It's not like this girl's deposition is floating around on the internet or anything; all we have are a couple of tweets and a video this kid posted. I haven't watched it because I'm pretty sure this girl probably was assaulted and it's not like there isn't an investigation going on as it is, I just know that carrying someone from house to house and assaulting her in multiple parties seems kind of absurd and want to know if the initial reports I read were right or if the media got it wrong.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2013)

> STEUBENVILLE, Ohio (Reuters) - Two high school football players from Ohio were found guilty on Sunday of raping a 16-year-old girl at a party last summer while she was in a drunken stupor in a case that gained national exposure through social media.
> 
> Ohio authorities also promised on Sunday to continue the investigation to determine if other crimes had been committed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone have the uncensored pics             ?


----------



## Ari (Mar 17, 2013)

> Judge Tom Lipps ordered Richmond held in a juvenile detention facility for at least one year and Mays at least two years. The juvenile system could hold them until age 21. Both were required to register as juvenile sex offenders.


----------



## Shiftiness (Mar 17, 2013)

> "This is an invasion of justice at best, a miscarriage of justice at worst," Madison said, adding that Richmond's family was devastated.



Fuuuuuuuck you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2013)

Sick fucking monsters, may they rot in prison


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 17, 2013)

Shiftiness said:


> Fuuuuuuuck you.



The US Justice system is adversarial.  Their attorney has a responsibility to defend them to the utmost.  He's saying exactly the right thing, as him making a statement admitting his clients' guilt would nix their chances of appeal.

Glad to see this went to trial though.  What is it about Ohoebag & Penisylvania and covering up sex crimes to protect football programs?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2013)

Small town shanaigans with high illiteracy and even higher justification; I hope the girl doesn't commit suicide.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 17, 2013)

good they deserve it.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2013)

1 to 2 years because they're juveniles? Seriously, society in the US has to stop covering up for these monsters. They should've stayed in for 10 years at least.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 1 to 2 years because they're juveniles? Seriously, *society in the US has to stop covering up for these monsters*. They should've stayed in for 10 years at least.



Come on now, you know better than to believe a few cases like these reflect the whole society of an entire nation


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2013)

Bishop said:


> Come on now, you know better than to believe a few cases like these reflect the whole society of an entire nation



Oh I know, but it doesn't erase the fact coverups are still rather common in the US.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Oh I know, but it doesn't erase the fact coverups are still rather common in the US.



Please, do show me proof of this hypothesis of yours. You stand on small ground to be making such a big statement that can be used by anyone who can type. I might as well say it is a fact that coverups are rather common in Italy.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 17, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The US Justice system is adversarial.  Their attorney has a responsibility to defend them to the utmost.  He's saying exactly the right thing, as him making a statement admitting his clients' guilt would nix their chances of appeal.
> 
> Glad to see this went to trial though.  What is it about Ohoebag & Penisylvania and covering up sex crimes to protect football programs?


There's many a pop culture reference about such corruption rampant amid small towns where football is the centerpiece of both culture and commerce; Varsity Blues comes to mind. 

After reading myriad exchanges regarding this case, it seems those references don't stray too far from the truth.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 1 to 2 years because they're juveniles? Seriously, society in the US has to stop covering up for these monsters. They should've stayed in for 10 years at least.



The law wasn't covering up for them.

Besides, you think they got away with 1 to 2 years?   No, they will pay for their crimes for the rest of their lives, being scorned and ridiculed.   If they had dreams of playing Pro Football, that chance is likely gone for good now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 17, 2013)

Cold Dish said:


> The asshole making fun of the rape incidents:


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not saying they shouldn't have gotten longer sentences (because they should have), but they have to register as sex offenders: that's like the Mark of Cain. 

If they ever planned of leaving their small town and becoming successful in the larger world, that's very likely shot.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 17, 2013)

They should have gotten the maximum sentences.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 17, 2013)

Well there is a such thing called favoritism in the US.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2013)

Lives over basically.

Short sentences. 

But they'll be labelled creeps forever.


----------



## Justice (Mar 17, 2013)

They need to be prison raped!


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 1 to 2 years because they're juveniles? Seriously, society in the US has to stop covering up for these monsters. They should've stayed in for 10 years at least.



What do you expect from the system that let OJ and Casey Anthony walk free.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2013)

Ceria said:


> What do you expect from the system that let OJ and Casey Anthony walk free.



Well even if he got away with murder, OJ ended up in jail.   And given his age and the 30 year sentence, fate had a funny way of righting itself.


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm not saying they shouldn't have gotten longer sentences (because they should have), but they have to register as sex offenders: that's like the Mark of Cain.
> 
> If they ever planned of leaving their small town and becoming successful in the larger world, that's very likely shot.



I have no sympathy for people who raped a girl and then posted pictures of her/made a stupid video about it.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 18, 2013)

Even though they only got 1-2 years having to register as a sexual offender for the rest of their lives is their life sentence. Hopefully other teens are learn from this.


----------



## siyrean (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvUdyNko8LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw.  I was shocked, then disgusted then horrified with their blatant stupidity.

There's a petition going on to force CNN with a public apology. Dunno if it'll work but it's a start:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2013)

No matter how many times I hear it the fact that someone could sympathise with a rapist shocks me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you kidding me? Are these fucks serious? CNN is disgusting.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

CNN shut your God damn mouth.  You make it harder for anyone that works in counseling or advocacy like myself to try to comfort and help rape victims if you try to sympathize with the perps themselves.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> I'm not saying they shouldn't have gotten longer sentences (because they should have), but they have to register as sex offenders: that's like the Mark of Cain.
> 
> If they ever planned of leaving their small town and becoming successful in the larger world, that's very likely shot.



Well then don't break the fucking law and then try to not only cover it up, but make the victim's life hell while mocking her on the internet. karma is a fucking bitch.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

The coverage about the mother of the victim and her reaction about the sentence:





			
				Victim's mother in Steubenville rape case speaks after verdict said:
			
		

> The court had its say in the Steubenville, Ohio, rape case, with two high school football players found guilty Sunday of sexually assaulting a 16-year-old girl.
> 
> The victim's mother also had a statement for the two defendants, Ma’Lik Richmond, 16, and Trent Mays, 17, who were immediately sentenced to one and two years, respectively, in juvenile detention. (Mays received an additional year because he was also convicted of using nudity-oriented material, in the form of pictures of the girl on his cellphone.)
> 
> ...



I had no intentions to do anything like that...fuck you.  You had no intentions to get caught, that's for sure.

all I say, is that I pray for the girl to have the comfort and aid that she needs.

To the boys, I hope you go to hell. I hope that whenever they try to find a work or date any girl, everyone will remember them and then look in absolute disgust they deserve to have and say: "I don't want to be near an animal like you."


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Lives over basically.
> 
> Short sentences.
> 
> But they'll be labelled creeps forever.



They asked for it.  Being teenagers garners no pity from me...in fact it makes me despise them even more.  Fuckers know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> “I would truly like to apologize,” Mays said. “No pictures should have been sent around, let alone have been taken.”



Yeah that's the problem here


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

It's why I'm an old man saying social networking is a nightmare.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> They asked for it.  Being teenagers garners no pity from me...in fact it makes me despise them even more.  Fuckers know the difference between right and wrong.



It's really obvious that they're only sad that they got in trouble. They were joking and bragging about what they did to her. Absolutely sickening.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Jena said:


> It's really obvious that they're only sad that they got in trouble. They were joking and bragging about what they did to her. Absolutely sickening.



Seriously.  Teenagers by and large are fucking idiots or basket cases, but they have a sense of right and wrong.  No excuses.

It bothers me more, I hate to say, that the female CNN correspondents if anything were even more callous to the victim's mentality.  I just...I...don't get it.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh hey. CNN is backpedaling:


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> It bothers me more, I hate to say, that the female CNN correspondents if anything were even more callous to the victim's mentality.  I just...I...don't get it.



I was just thinking when I watched the vid "how can a woman even feign sympathy for those fiends, even if they're getting paid for it?" It takes a special type of woman, I guess?


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I was just thinking when I watched the vid "how can a woman even feign sympathy for those fiends, even if they're getting paid for it?" It takes a special type of woman, I guess?



You'd be surprised.  Women are unceremonious bitches to each other perhaps worse than they could be with men.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

You can complain about how unfair it is or whatever, but this is exactly why young women shouldn't be drinking to the point where they pass out at parties.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can complain about how unfair it is or whatever, but this is exactly why young women shouldn't be drinking to the point where they pass out at parties.



Well that's something to basically say as a general concept, since again teenagers by and large are emotionally susceptible idiots who half the time don't know any better.

In this case though it doesn't matter because no amount of alcohol warrants violation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> Well that's something to basically say as a general concept, since again teenagers by and large are emotionally susceptible idiots who half the time don't know any better.
> 
> In this case though it doesn't matter because no amount of alcohol warrants violation.



It doesn't, but the fact is that a woman puts herself at incredible risk through binge drinking. Generally, they can't handle alcohol like men can, and it's already enough that you would have guys at these parties with compromised inhibitions as well. Not saying they can't have fun, but gotta be careful too.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can complain about how unfair it is or whatever, but this is exactly why young women shouldn't be drinking to the point where they pass out at parties.



If memory serves me well, they put a date rape drug on her drink Seto.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Teenagers, Seto, teenagers...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> If memory serves me well, they put a date rape drug on her drink Seto.



I WAS ABOUT TO MENTION THAT THANK YOU

Don't drink out of anything short of an unopened can. Bottles aren't exactly reliable because those pop caps can be fastened back on.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I WAS ABOUT TO MENTION THAT THANK YOU
> 
> Don't drink out of anything short of an unopened can. Bottles aren't exactly reliable because those pop caps can be fastened back on.



Whatever the fuck Seto. Bottom line, no one deserves to be raped.

Women get raped even if they were walking on a safe street wearing unflattering clothes like jumpsuit or tracker pants. So we're one to blame that they wanted to rape anyone? 

How about educating men and women that rape is bad?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Whatever the fuck Seto. Bottom line, no one deserves to be raped.
> 
> Women get raped even if they were walking on a safe street wearing unflattering clothes like jumpsuit or tracker pants. So we're one to blame that they wanted to rape her?
> 
> How about educating men that rape is bad?



I wasn't even implying anything of the sort. Jesus Christ.

I'm just not one to put my faith in the good nature of people, especially when surrounded by an environment and substances known to remove inhibition and good judgment. Especially when those people may already have such attributes compromised to begin with. All I'm saying a woman has a lot more at risk when it comes to this, and you're gonna have those that will seek to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wasn't even implying anything of the sort. Jesus Christ.



You sure as hell was implying to me:



Seto Kaiba said:


> You can complain about how unfair it is or whatever, but this is exactly* why young women shouldn't be drinking to the point where they pass out at parties.*



Limiting women to drink and pay attention to their surroundings because there will be rapers. Seriously?

It'd be more effective and less degrading if the next generation educated that if you see a young women/men drinking, you should stop her/him and let her/him take a cab to her/his home safely.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> You sure as hell was implying to me:



Well, you obviously took it the wrong way. 



> Limiting women to drink and pay attention to their surroundings because there will be rapers. Seriously?



That's _reality_. That is not saying anything about deserving anything. There will always be people that seek to exploit another's vulnerabilities, especially in those kind of situations. 



> It'd be more effective and less degrading if the next generation educated that if you see a young women drinking, you should stop her and let her take a cab to her home safely.



THAT'S idealistic.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's _reality_. That is not saying anything about deserving anything. There will always be people that seek to exploit another's vulnerabilities, especially in those kind of situations.
> 
> THAT'S idealistic.



Sure thing then. I'm looking forward to live in a world where I have to wear clothes that cover me from head to feet and carrying pepper spray to avoid any crazy animal that will hump anything nearby, ergo, men. While I'm at it, I'll give up trying to teach any young boy/men that they shouldn't rape because you know...that's too idealistic.

They were all football players and they were at least 5 guys against 1 girl. Just showing those numbers, makes you conclude that in whatever scenario, they were exploiting any vulnerability. Hell, if it were 5 guys wanting to rape one guy, the end would be the fucking same. Difference is that she would have been screaming, battling for her life and would have been very conscious about it and if they were to found out, the sentence would have been much heavier than now.

Sure that there are many people who will take advantage under those circumstances. But they are nothing but a faulty product of a failed society. And what is society than a product of education, culture and philosophy? That's why it should be changed. To lessen those type of sociopaths in this society.

That's idealistic? If you say so.

At least there's been some repercussion about this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

You aren't even paying attention to a single point I'm making.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Four calm down the references to Taliban rule are a little extreme.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You aren't even paying attention to a single point I'm making.



I get your point, but I still disagree with this! Yeah sure, she should have been more careful that there will be guys that will take advantage of her inebriated state! Are you happy now?

But not only she should have been more careful, those guys should have been properly educated that they shouldn't take advantage of her! You said it's idealistic, but I say that even if is, we shouldn't just give up in attempting to change this, just because it's too idealistic. That's my stance!


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

I wouldn't even say it's idealistic. Teaching basic respect of one another and not take advantage of another's weak state is something everyone should learn. To say that such notion is idealistic implies that it's human nature to rape, hurt and take advantage of others. It's not, and saying that it is would be tantamount to justifying what those fiends did.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 18, 2013)

Gotta agree with Four here.

No matter how much you can talk about reality in the sense of how things are at the moment and analyze it, there is no reason why we shouldn't expect people to not to take advantage of others.

One should have to be cautious, unfortunately, but if one is not then this doesn't excuse anything.

No excuses. Period.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> I get your point, but I still disagree with this! Yeah sure, she should have been more careful that there will be guys that will take advantage of her inebriated state! Are you happy now?
> 
> But not only she should have been more careful, those guys should have been properly educated that they shouldn't take advantage of her! You said it's idealistic, but I say that even if is, we shouldn't just give up in attempting to change this, just because it's too idealistic. That's my stance!



There's nothing to disagree with. You made what it is to be frank, a stupid and kind of offensive assumption that I was arguing this girl deserved her rape. 

You said that society should teach men that rape is wrong, but you cannot just leave it at that. That is idealistic, you will always have those that fall through the cracks, in which case you teach the ones more vulnerable in the situation, that being women, what they should and can do to best ensure their safety. Which is why I stated a woman should not be doing heavy drinking or taking open drinks at parties. Furthermore, regardless of education there will be people that will do horrendous things and as I mentioned earlier such an environment where judgment and inhibitions are compromised only emphasizes my point.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I wouldn't even say it's idealistic. Teaching basic respect of one another and not take advantage of another's weak state is something everyone should learn. To say that such notion is idealistic implies that it's human nature to rape, hurt and take advantage of others. It's not.



That's where I'm getting. Thank you.

I'm not expecting everyone to act like a saint. There are bad apples everywhere. 

I'm just sad that instead of teaching people to be careful, we could educate people to be better. That's it. Or better, both. Be careful and treat people better.

Just the fact that the entire town was trying to put this case under the rug is an example of how that society was faulty. Football >>>> Rape to them. 

Also, reading the comments of people saying "It's half her fault because she was drunk" doesn't make me any happier too.




Seto Kaiba said:


> There's nothing to disagree with. You said that society should teach men that rape is wrong, but you cannot just leave it at that. That is idealistic, you will always have those that fall through the cracks, in which case you teach the ones more vulnerable in the situation, that being women, what they should and can do to best ensure their safety. Which is why I stated a woman should not be doing heavy drinking or taking open drinks at parties.



Ok then. We're in the same wave length.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> That's where I'm getting. Thank you.
> 
> I'm not expecting everyone to act like a saint. There are bad apples everywhere.
> 
> ...



It's funny how people say rape is widespread in places like India when it's just as bad in countries like, indeed, the US, where coverups like this also take place and now even news outlets *sympathize* with the fiends. I don't even remember being taught rape is bad in school (only that alcoholism and smoking are but that's about it), and I honestly don't see why it's so difficult.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> It's funny how people say *rape is widespread in places like India when it's just as bad in countries like, indeed, the US*, where coverups like this also take place and now even news outlets *sympathize* with the fiends. I don't even remember being taught rape is bad in school (only that alcoholism and smoking are but that's about it), and I honestly don't see why it's so difficult.



It's not. It's still a heinous act, but that statement is full of shit.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not. It's still a heinous act, but that statement is full of shit.









> 57. USA - 30.2
> 100. India - 1.7


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

_ It does not include cases of rape which go unreported, or which are not recorded. Nor does it specify whether recorded means reported, brought to trial, or convicted. Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account._

Your statement is full of shit.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _ It does not include cases of rape which go unreported, or which are not recorded. Nor does it specify whether recorded means reported, brought to trial, or convicted. Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account._
> 
> Your statement is full of shit.



I'll say it again.





> 57. USA - 30.2
> 100. India - 1.7



And even if we try to include unreported cases, India's population far exceed's the USA's. In per capita terms, you could even argue rape is more common in the US.

Notice especially that France is ranked first. You can argue all you want that India has far more rape than any other western country combined, but that argument falls short when you consider these numbers demonstrate rape is rather very common in the west.

What's more full of shit here is you denying the problem exists in the US.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

No, it doesn't.  Freedan you sorta shot yourself in the foot.

India has a far more sizable population and even more heinous rape endemics.  The thing is, as the disclaimer said, it's all about reporting.  So to draw a conclusion that India and the US are the same is drawing on incorrect logic.  You're just shooting at the moon here.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

There are 19,598 left.  Keep 'em coming, I'm looking forward to see this. (I hope this petition will work)

Also, CNN's facebook is flooding with so much complaints that it's almost refreshing to see it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I'll say it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is moronic.

Saudi Arabia, nor hardly any ME nation is on the list and we know of the loops a woman has to go through to report rape, or how narrow a definition they have of it. Women are literally second-class citizens, and what would be illegal to do to one here is not the same over there. The same applies to India, so you are playing on some massive ignorance here.



> Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account.





> *Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account.*





> *Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account.*



Like I stated, your statement was full of shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

Reporting rape in India is akin to accepting a Death sentence. In a society where Women are worse than second class citizen, they don't report the real statistics because nearly all rape goes unreported or isn't classed as rape.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is moronic.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia, nor hardly any ME nation is on the list* and we know of the loops a woman has to go through to report rape, or how narrow a definition they have of it. Women are literally second-class citizens, and what would be illegal to do to one here is not the same over there. The same applies to India, so you are playing on some massive ignorance here.
> 
> Like I stated, your statement was full of shit.



Well done. You just proved you didn't even look at the list properly.



> # 115   	  Saudi Arabia: 	0.3



But yes, women do have to go through massive loopholes in order to actually report the rape, and will be listened to if they're lucky. But how many unreported cases can you show take place in India and the US? You also seem to be ignoring that there's 1.3 billion people living in India as opposed to 300 million in the US. If you take the per 100,000 figure I showed you earlier, there's a clear discrepancy. , then we can say there's actually 17 cases of rape per 100,000. In a population of 1.3 billion. As opposed to 30.2 reported cases per 100,000 in the US, with a population of just over 300 million. I think anyone can see where this is going.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

At 115, Freedan. 

So again, your statement was full of shit.

There's a clear discrepancy because western society is more sympathetic to rape victims and has better means to report rape, and convict rapists than countries like Saudi Arabia and India. It's amazing you don't even know this simple fact. The social stigma that may exist with rape in each society, the laws defining rape, as well as the means of reporting rape affect numbers. So what would be rape or sexual assault here, would very well not be as such in those countries. Furthermore the stigmas surrounding rape there affect them as well when victims are fearful of repercussions for reporting it.

It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> At 115, Freedan.
> 
> So again, your statement was full of shit.



Read the rest of the post.

Oh but yes, you just demonstrated to be a master of selective reading. Trying to debate with you is a useless endeavor. I don't see why I should even bother.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There's a clear discrepancy because western society is more sympathetic to rape victims and has better means to report rape, and convict rapists than countries like Saudi Arabia and India. It's amazing you don't even know this simple fact. The social stigma that may exist with rape in each society, the laws defining rape, as well as the means of reporting rape affect numbers. So what would be rape or sexual assault here, would very well not be as such in those countries. Furthermore the stigmas surrounding rape there affect them as well when victims are fearful of repercussions for reporting it.
> 
> It's not that hard to figure out.



I do actually know these simple facts. *I lived in Saudi Arabia*. You're just ignoring the differences in population sizes. I'm sorry it hurts that your country is no more stranger to rape than countries you don't like.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Read the rest of the post.
> 
> Oh but yes, you just demonstrated to be a master of selective reading. trying to debate with you is a useless endeavor. I don't see why I should even bother.



You don't even know the basics of how raped is defined in the US vs. India, nor the contrast in procedures involved in defining rape between the two nations or even whatever stigmas may exist in the two nations between it. So maybe it's better you do go out with your tail between your legs, because you've obviously shown you know jack shit of what you're talking about.



> I do actually know these simple facts. I lived in Saudi Arabia. You're just ignoring the differences in population sizes. I'm sorry it hurts that your country is no more stranger to rape than countries you don't like.



If living in a country was an indicator of authority, then any knuckle-dragger could use the argument. You reveal your ignorance when you don't even see that the discrepancy lies in the matter of laws and method of reporting. Those are numbers in according to how each country views and handles rape, they were not tested under the same methods so the numbers pretty much mean nothing. Especially when the report itself points out that unreported rape is not included, and unreported rape being a well-known issue in that part of the world because of stigmas behind it.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> But yes, women do have to go through massive loopholes in order to actually report the rape, and will be listened to if they're lucky. But how many unreported cases can you show take place in India and the US? You also seem to be ignoring that there's 1.3 billion people living in India as opposed to 300 million in the US. If you take the per 100,000 figure I showed you earlier, there's a clear discrepancy. , then we can say there's actually *17 cases* of rape per 100,000. *In a population of 1.3 billion*. As opposed to 30.2 reported cases per 100,000 in the US, with a population of just over 300 million. I think anyone can see where this is going.



I'll just keep posting this until you read it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> As opposed to 30.2 reported cases per 100,000 in the US, with a population of just over 300 million. I think anyone can see where this is going.



I can assure you if Indian society was as open as US then the rape statistics would be off the charts. Do you know about the male rape statistics in countries like India and Saudi Arabia? Nope, because it's never reported yet it happens alot, men are jumped and raped by horny men because they can't get access to a Woman. That's how bad it can be.

In the end it's not even about race, it's about how you deal with rape. And India doesn't deal, and SA outright ignores it. How much marital rape happens in these places? Do you have an idea? Though it's not classed as rape. Atleast in the US you can take it to the courts, though I wish rape cases didn't have juries because are juries are hideously biased from the get go.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

How much is a lot? I don't see you showing any research.


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 18, 2013)

Awful. The sentences aren't nearly long enough. But as others have already said, them being put on the register means that their lives are pretty much over now.


Deputy Myself said:


> Because animals have morality?


I wouldn't bother arguing with those people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> How much is a lot? I don't see you showing any research.





> According to the National Crime Records Bureau, 24,206 rape cases were registered in India in 2011, although experts agree that the number of unreported cases is much higher.







> As there is no penal code in Saudi Arabia, there is no written law which specifically criminalizes rape or prescribes its punishment. The rape victim is often punished as well, if she had first entered the rapist's company in violation of purdah. There is no prohibition against spousal or statutory rape. Most rape cases are unreported, because victims fear namus, reduced marriage prospects, accusations of adultery, or imprisonment.





Your time in SA was obviously wasted, as it is clear you learned nothing.

I'm going to try to make it simple, as your own cited source defeats your argument: The means by which rape is reported and recorded in the country wildly differ. The rape laws are wildly different, so what is illegal to do to a woman here, would not necessarily be so in SA or India which affects the numbers. Yet recently you seem more possessed by ideology disregarding facts so I wonder what good this will be.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> How much is a lot? I don't see you showing any research. And even if we take the stat I showed, 1.7 per 100,000 to be 0.1% of all rapes in India, that's 18.5 per 100,000 in a population of 1.3 billion.



Things to keep in mind, however:

1. Not all rapes are reported, but that's already been pointed out.
2. What is considered "rape" is different. Many countries don't consider date or marital rape as rape because men are "entitled" to their wives. 
3. Rape is sometimes used as a punishment and thus is not considered rape.

I don't think that anyone is arguing that the US doesn't have a terrible amount of rapes (both convincted and unconvicted) and cultural problems surrounding rape (as demonstrated in this case) but places like India really are worse in that regard.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2013)

are we really having an argument about how India and SA don't have a severe rape problem 

da fuck?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2013)

Because the idea of a country that has incredibly patriarchal rules and bias and women are 2nd class citizens at best isn't gonna have a lot of unreported crimes right


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> How much is a lot? I don't see you showing any research.



Because it doesn't make it to the statistics. As I said, the important issue is the Law and how it classifies and deals with rape. That's what is important here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Because the idea of a country that has incredibly patriarchal rules and bias and women are 2nd class citizens at best isn't gonna have a lot of unreported crimes right



I think it's hilarious he thinks a country that jails and punishes victims for reporting rape are going to be more than willing to report it. Or a country that is known to abuse and ostracize rape victims will either. Rape victims in India being abused by the police isn't even unheard of. In a country where a woman's value is placed on her chastity, a rape victim is looked upon as "spoiled goods" and often treated as such. So it is not a surprise many victims choose to remain silent.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's play.

90% of rapes go unreported in India. 10% of all rapes is 24206, for a total of 217854 rapes in a population of 1.3 billion. In the US, 90,000 rapes are reported, , for a total of 165,000 rapes. The US has a population of 300 million, so if you look at the ratio, it's a lot higher in the US than it is in India.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's hilarious he thinks a country that jails victims for reporting rape or going to be more than willing to report it. Or a country that is known to abuse and ostracize rape victims...



Pray tell when I ever said that? I even admitted 90% of rapes go unreported in India. Stop pulling shit out of your ass and putting it in my mouth.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2013)

if you wanna play ratios sure ok

but 210,000 is still a lot more than 165,000


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Let's play.
> 
> 90% of rapes go unreported in India. 10% of all rapes is 24206, for a total of 217854 rapes in a population of 1.3 billion. In the US, 90,000 rapes are reported, , for a total of 165,000 rapes. The US has a population of 300 million, so if you look at the ratio, it's a lot higher in the US than it is in India.
> 
> ...



You imply it more than enough with your ignorance. The laws in the U.S. regarding rape are much different, and the stigma behind it far less. That is the largest factor affecting numbers. Rape victims are far more encouraged to come out and report it than in countries like SA or India. The fact that you play this willful ignorance to the legal and social attitudes regarding rape in each of these countries is a little more than dishonest on your part.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Parallax said:


> if you wanna play ratios sure ok
> 
> but 210,000 is still a lot more than 165,000



Yes it is. Have I denied rape is a problem in India anywhere in this thread? I'm just saying it's not that much worst/better than it is in the US and other western nations as people are making it out to be. FFS. It's not as simple as looking at absolute figures and saying "OH SHIT! THERE'S A LOT MORE RAPE IN INDIA THAN IN THE US!" while ignoring the fact that India as a far greater population than the US. That's just stupid.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You imply it more than enough with your ignorance. The laws in the U.S. regarding rape are much different, and the stigma behind it far less. Rape victims are far more encouraged to come out and report it than in countries like SA or India.



This is true. But denying that rape is nowhere near as big a problem as it is in India just because of this is what's stupid. Both my numbers and yours have demonstrated this. Stop pulling shit out of your ass and putting it in my mouth now. Thank you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Yes it is. Have I denied rape is a problem in India anywhere in this thread? I'm just saying it's not that much worst/better than it is in the US and other western nations as people are making it out to be. FFS.



It is that much worse.



> This is true. But denying that rape is nowhere near as big a problem as it is in India just because of this is what's stupid. Both my numbers and yours have demonstrated this. Stop pulling shit out of your ass and putting it in my mouth now. Thank you.



Never said it wasn't a problem, just that your statement of it being on the level of India or SA for that matter is a statement full of shit. The means by which rapes are reported and recorded are not the same. Which is more than clear with SA's #115 spot. Rape victims are encouraged to report here, they are not in those countries; in SA, if you lived there, you would know that they can be punished for doing so. In India the victims face the potential of severe abuse not by just society at large but even the legal system.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> Yes it is. Have I denied rape is a problem in India anywhere in this thread? I'm just saying it's not that much worst/better than it is in the US and other western nations as people are making it out to be. FFS.



Yes it's worse because the victim has no support and any case leads to a stigma that cannot be removed. 

Are you forgetting rape was taking place in Anti-Rape rallies? Unless you're saying stuff like that happens in the US all the time.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It is that much worse.



218,000 rapes in a population of 1.3 *b*illion.
165,000 rapes in a population of 300 *m*illion.

Can you read, or are you just that dense? Seriously.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Never said it wasn't a problem, just that your statement of it being on the level of India or SA for that matter is a statement full of shit. The means by which rapes are reported and recorded are not the same. Which is more than clear with SA's #115 spot.



Ah, so you really are that dense. I'm not even using my link anymore, I'm using *your* numbers and I still proved rape is a huge issue in the US as it is anywhere else.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 217,854 rapes in a population of 1.3 billion.
> 165,000 rapes in a population of 300 million.
> 
> Can you read, or are you just that dense? Seriously.



Rape in India:

_According to the National Crime Records Bureau, 24,206 rape cases were registered in India in 2011, although experts agree that the number of unreported cases is much higher._

Rape statistics:

_It does not include cases of rape which go unreported, or which are not recorded. Nor does it specify whether recorded means reported, brought to trial, or convicted. Nor does it take the different definition of rape around the world into account._



> Ah, so you really are that dense. I'm not even using my link anymore, I'm using *your* numbers and I still proved rape is a huge issue in the US as it is anywhere else.



It's an issue, just not anywhere near one like in India or SA. The value of a woman in those areas are her chastity, rape is implied to take away that chastity. So try to put two and two together here. 

So if North Korea reports it has a .00001 percent murder rate would you just take that at face value?


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rape in India:
> 
> _According to the National Crime Records Bureau, *24,206* rape cases were registered in India in 2011, although experts agree that the number of unreported cases is much higher._
> 
> ...





So even adding 90% to that figure does nothing for you?



24,206 out of 218,000 rapes. I used THAT figure for comparison, not the former. Are you even reading my posts anymore?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> So even adding 90% to that figure does nothing for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 24,206 out of 218,000 rapes. I used THAT figure for comparison, not the former.



experts agree that the number of unreported cases is much higher.

_*number of unreported cases is much higher.*_

_*unreported cases is much higher.*_

Implying...that unreported cases in India are, come on...higher than reported cases! So a more accurate assessment would be that the total number of rape cases are...at a ration exceeding that of 100 percent of known cases! Which means that the total rape could be anywhere from DOUBLE the known number or worse!


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan really you're going to have to create some running estimates with the unreported cases and I bet my bottom dollar that ratio for India will explode.

It's nitpicking at this moment to say the US is on par...and at least we are developing laws and crisis centers since decades past.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan, you're ignoring cultural implications and definitions of rape and relying on numbers that aren't entirely accurate. That's the problem. 

If I live in the US and my husband rapes me, that's considered rape.
If I live in India and my husband rapes me, that's not considered rape.

That is obviously going to influence rape statistics. Even if for the sake of argument we take away all the cultural implications and people in India freely reported rape, a good chunk of it would be discounted because their laws don't consider it to be rape.


----------



## drache (Mar 18, 2013)

Freedan said:


> 218,000 rapes in a population of 1.3 *b*illion.
> 165,000 rapes in a population of 300 *m*illion.
> 
> Can you read, or are you just that dense? Seriously.
> ...



dan just stop your first statement was utterly stupid and ignorant and now you're just compounding it

yes rape is an issue in just about every nation however unlike in India you do not face death for reporting a rape, you do not face having your claims ignored or even worse being taken seriously and being pressured to actually marry your rapist. Further unlike in India the victim not only has rights but generally a shoot at justice

The more you defend your statement the worse you look so even if you can't admit you are wrong you should at least walk away.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> experts agree that the number of unreported cases is much higher.
> 
> _*number of unreported cases is much higher.*_
> 
> _*unreported cases is much higher.*_



For the nth*n times, I get that. That's why I added *90%* to 24,206. If we're to say 90% of all rape cases in India are unreported then the actual figure is 218,000.


----------



## drache (Mar 18, 2013)

your number is utterly arbitray dan because for all we know it's 400% or 1000% or maybe even higher


----------



## stream (Mar 18, 2013)

^You just failed Probability 101, Drache 

That said, considering the way the police in India has to encourage rape victims to marry the aggressor so that everybody's honor can be preserved, I would bet that there is a whole lot more than 90% of the cases that go unreported. Also I would bet that the definition of rape is very different between the two countries. In the US, having sex with a girl who is still conscious, but not saying no because she is drunk counts as rape. I doubt very much that this is the case in India.

Of course, it does not help that getting too drunk to say no happens waaay more often to an American girl than to an Indian girl. But all in all, there is no question that I would feel a lot safer in the US than in India, were I to be a woman.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

SPACE COWBOY HOW COULD YOU?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

She was date raped anyway so that person is an ignorant dumbfuck.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> She was date raped anyway so that person is an ignorant dumbfuck.



I was being tongue-in-cheek at The Space Cowboy here...


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

Wait. I don't get it.  at the beginning has asked for 50000 signs. Once it was close to 50000 it jumped to 70000. And now it's 50000 they want 100000? 

I don't want to sound incredulous, but shouldn't they send this petition as soon as possible before the story goes cold?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> I was being tongue-in-cheek at The Space Cowboy here...



I know Mael


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2013)

only two???

Two isn't much of a gang, guess some people escaped sentencing


----------



## Frostman (Mar 18, 2013)

Due to the many definitions of rape in the US, their rape numbers as well unreported rape estimates are highly inflated. So 90% is just not enough. 

If the US has 5 different types of definition for rape and India only has 1, then of course India's is going to seem low. Its because they don't consider those other 4 US definitions as rape. So they won't consider them as unreported either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't actually know how people think that it's okay or normal to fuck passed out girls. I've been at several parties where some hot girl passed out; you draw dicks on them or write stupid shit on their body or, God forbid, take them to a bedroom or couch where they can lay out of the way in peace till the come to, perhaps with a bucket for them to throw up in. 

It's not a pass to rape someone.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 18, 2013)

14000 signatures left to reach 100000 people petitioning CNN to publicly apologize for victimizing the rapers. :WOW



Please fucking God, this better work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Not once during your whole argument with Freedan has it become evident you took a single minute to shut the fuck up and actually look at the facts he's giving you. Do you know what ratio's are or are you just stupid?
> 
> 
> I posted about this already, for the sake of not rehashing old statistics here's what I wrote.
> ...



Most go cases go unreported, experts agree. Meaning that it could be anywhere starting from at least double the actual numbers. India does not have the rape laws and protections the U.S. has, so less goes reported. What is rape and sexual assault here is not necessarily so in India (or SA), India has a social stigma regarding rape victims, so most remain silent. It's more that the U.S. more readily acknowledges a clear societal issue than a place like Saudi Arabia or India, which is why you have such a discrepancy. There's more of a sense of integrity in acknowledging a problem than in countries like those where women are clearly treated as commodities and second-class citizens. Places of which a woman is actually advised not to travel alone in because it's so difficult to get rape or sexual assault reported.


----------



## drache (Mar 18, 2013)

stream said:


> ^You just failed Probability 101, Drache
> 
> That said, considering the way the police in India has to encourage rape victims to marry the aggressor so that everybody's honor can be preserved, I would bet that there is a whole lot more than 90% of the cases that go unreported. Also I would bet that the definition of rape is very different between the two countries. In the US, having sex with a girl who is still conscious, but not saying no because she is drunk counts as rape. I doubt very much that this is the case in India.
> 
> Of course, it does not help that getting too drunk to say no happens waaay more often to an American girl than to an Indian girl. But all in all, there is no question that I would feel a lot safer in the US than in India, were I to be a woman.



if you'd like to back up your claim I'd be interested and if not then go away stream

the fact is that you're being utterly ignorant as rapes are still prosecuted even in the victim was drunk.  



Ichi Sagato said:


> Not once during your whole argument with Freedan has it become evident you took a single minute to shut the fuck up and actually look at the facts he's giving you. Do you know what ratio's are or are you just stupid?
> 
> 
> I posted about this already, for the sake of not rehashing old statistics here's what I wrote.
> ...



utter fail on your part as you still do not understand your number is a known undercount

it's like saying you're a straight A student cause you got a 100% on one of the quizzes


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 19, 2013)

> *CNN, Fox News, MSNBC Air Name Of Steubenville Rape Victim*
> 
> CNN, Fox News and MSNBC recently aired the name of the underage victim in the Steubenville rape trial during reports about the case.
> 
> ...



 Way to go dumb-asses....




> *“I would truly like to apologize to [redacted], her family, my family and the community,” Mays said. “No picture should have been sent around, let alone even taken.”*



Newsflash scumbag, you were trialed not due to taking some pictures, but because you RAPED someone. Seriously, it's like he has no fucking clue that he did something wrong, and CNN was wants us to feel sorry to them?!


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2013)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Newsflash scumbag, you were trialed not due to taking some pictures, but because you RAPED someone. Seriously, it's like he has no fucking clue that he did something wrong, and CNN was wants us to feel sorry to them?!



He was actually on trial for both 

Though yeah I wonder if they edited/cut part of what he said. It would definitely be weird if he didn't mention the rape in his statement


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 19, 2013)

Geg said:


> *He was actually on trial for both
> *
> Though yeah I wonder if they edited/cut part of what he said. It would definitely be weird if he didn't mention the rape in his statement



I stand corrected , forgot about that part for a sec  due to my swelling rage. And regarding that statement, this is the CNN reportage that got blasted (and with good reason). 

[YOUTUBE]MvUdyNko8LQ[/YOUTUBE]

The quote above comes at 2:36. He made no mention of what he did to her and focused only in the pictures that were taken. I think it's pretty clear what was the biggest issue in his mind.


----------



## stream (Mar 19, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Wait. I don't get it.  at the beginning has asked for 50000 signs. Once it was close to 50000 it jumped to 70000. And now it's 70000 they want 100000?


The goal is to encourage people to sign and tell their friends to sign. If they displayed something like "Ok we already have 10000 signs goal reached" then all petitions would stop at 10000.



drache said:


> if you'd like to back up your claim I'd be interested and if not then go away stream


Er… Which claim in particular? The one where I say that you cannot have more than 100% of unreported rapes? Or the one where I say that the police in India encourages rape victims to marry their aggressor ()? I will not compromise on the part where I say I would feel safer as a woman in the United States than in India. At least, my ability to sue any aggressor would not depend on my ability to give a bigger bribe to the police than the aggressor. I have been both in the US and in India, and American corruption does not hold a candle to Indian corruption.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 19, 2013)

Rape is rape. Murder is murder. At end of the day they still decided to put their penor in her without consent. The chosen method (if her drink got spiked or whatever) only adds to the crime.

in after the rape-is-worse-elsewhere-apologists.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2013)

Can we stop calling them a "rape crew". It just stings of being something like a wrestling team or some shit. I hate that the media has to dub stories with these shitty little names to make them more memorable, we shouldn't encourage it. 

Also, just going on Twitter and searching the trending topics on this is pretty sickening.


----------



## drache (Mar 19, 2013)

stream said:


> The goal is to encourage people to sign and tell their friends to sign. If they displayed something like "Ok we already have 10000 signs goal reached" then all petitions would stop at 10000.
> 
> 
> Er? Which claim in particular? The one where I say that you cannot have more than 100% of unreported rapes? Or the one where I say that the police in India encourages rape victims to marry their aggressor ()? I will not compromise on the part where I say I would feel safer as a woman in the United States than in India. At least, my ability to sue any aggressor would not depend on my ability to give a bigger bribe to the police than the aggressor. I have been both in the US and in India, and American corruption does not hold a candle to Indian corruption.



thus proving you didn't understand my point and just made an idiot of yourself

I was comparing the amount of unreported rapes to the amount of reported rapes and that can and almost certainly is >100%

perhaps next time before you criticize me on statistics you will think it thought one last time


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Rape is rape. Murder is murder. At end of the day they still decided to put their penor in her without consent. The chosen method (if her drink got spiked or whatever) only adds to the crime.
> 
> in after the rape-is-worse-elsewhere-apologists.



Nobody is apologizing, you twit.

People are attacking fallacious assertions that rape by ratio is more prevalent in one place that has more reporting by ratio than a more populous nation that has a significantly less amount of actually reported rapes...not just with only females either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2013)

*Teen Girls Charged for Allegedly Threatening Steubenville, Ohio, Rape Victim*



> Two teenage girls were charged with menacing today for allegedly threatening the victim in the Steubenville, Ohio, rape case via Twitter and Facebook, Ohio Attorney General Mike DeWine announced.
> 
> "Let me be clear," DeWine said in a news release on his website announcing the arrests this evening. "Threatening a teenage rape victim will not be tolerated. If anyone makes a threat verbally or via the Internet, we will take it seriously, we will find you, and we will arrest you."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

Like I said, sociopathic.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2013)

Good, teach those shits they can't get away with it. The parents should sue the living shit out of everyone involved, that's what I'd do. Esp the School.


----------



## On and On (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## stream (Mar 19, 2013)

> "Let me be clear," DeWine said in a news release on his website announcing the arrests this evening. "Threatening a teenage rape victim will not be tolerated. If anyone makes a threat verbally or via the Internet, we will take it seriously, we will find you, and we will arrest you."


----------



## Shiftiness (Mar 19, 2013)

And now apparently Fox News, CNN and MSNBC have all aired the girl's name. At this point they're all way below contempt.



Also, the Change.org petition for CNN to publicly apologise has now reached 190,000, and they're aiming for 200,000.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2013)

And people wonder why more rapes don't get reported.


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And people wonder why more rapes don't get reported.



Because their own people turn on them.  I do wonder just what kind of crackdown must be done...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 19, 2013)

Read that they were in the courtroom crying after the Judge said they had to stay locked up until their trial. Oh well laugh now cry later that's what my mother taught me. Doubt they will be the last ones arrested and don't feel sorry for any of them.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Seriously, what has this world come to? Ben Stein's words ring in my head, and I think if the death penalty were still enforced as the punishment for this most awful crime, you could bet your ass it wouldn't be happening this often. Morality has all but gone out the window.



Capital-- like all other types of-- punishment can only respond to something that has already been done.

The problem with most criminals, often even more so with younger ones, is that they usually aren't thinking about getting caught in the first place. No punishment is much of a deterrent to people who aren't planning on being punished in the first place.

By no means am I saying crimes shouldn't be punished, I'm merely pointing out that even in the Old West, where hangin's were frequent popcorn event, there was still no shortage of hombres rustlin' horses in spite of it.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2013)

Shiftiness said:


> And now apparently Fox News, CNN and MSNBC have all aired the girl's name. At this point they're all way below contempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Change.org petition for CNN to publicly apologise has now reached 190,000, and they're aiming for 200,000.



This case is just testing my patience, these fucking people...


----------



## Shiftiness (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Jena (Mar 20, 2013)

This case just keeps getting more and more fucked up.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

Jena said:


> This case just keeps getting more and more fucked up.



Small-town bullshit.

This only reinforces my belief that the true way to get people to change is to grab them by the hair and drag them into it kicking and screaming.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 20, 2013)

Well hopefully the grand jury they are about to have will get the rest of the people who knew and did nothing and covered things up.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2013)

Networking  at its finest


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's CNN reaction about the petition:





> CNN had no official comment, except to note privately that viral petitions sometimes have a life of their own and start “feeding on itself” whether or not the issue is valid.
> 
> Meanwhile two insiders at CNN exclusively told TheWrap that the controversy had hit reporter Poppy Harlow, covering the events in Steubenville, particularly hard.
> 
> “Poppy is taking this extremely personally as a woman,” said one executive. “She’s outraged that someone would think she’d do such a thing” as slant her coverage toward rapists. “It’s gotten so out of control.”


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh well boo hoo Poppy.  You fucking opened your gob.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2013)

Mael said:


> Small-town bullshit.
> 
> This only reinforces my belief that the true way to get people to change is to grab them by the hair and drag them into it kicking and screaming.



they jus' some good ol' boys havin' ol' fashioned fun...you best keep your nose outta things that don' concern you boy...


----------



## Shaz (Mar 20, 2013)

scumbags **


----------



## Jena (Mar 20, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Here's CNN reaction about the petition:



Ah the old "dismissing valid claims by saying that people are being oversensitive or that things are out of control" approach to PR. Looks like they added in a dash of persecution complex as well. Stay classy, CNN.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 20, 2013)

Just heard an interview with one of the boy's lawyers who tried to justify that his client
did not deserve to be registered as a sex offender for life. 

This was because his client used his fingers as opposed to his penis for penetration against the victim 
so it did not qualify as sex.

Clip from the interview:


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the sex offender thing is a little overboard, they didn't even really penetrate her, was her virginity taken? 

i expect this will be repealed. I feel for the girl but that's too much.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 20, 2013)

What the fuck Ceria ? Yes, they do. They raped her and now they deserve all the consequences that come with it. Dont rape people and this wont happen to you.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2013)

Normality said:


> What the fuck Ceria ? Yes, they do. They raped her and now they deserve all the consequences that come with it. Dont rape people and this wont happen to you.



I just find it strange to be used in this case, sex offender status is usually always associated with underage rape, pedophilia etc


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 20, 2013)

Why do you keep saying it wasn't "real rape?"


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 20, 2013)

Touching someone's genitals _is_ a sexual act, no ifs ands or buts. Touching them without consent is a sexual offense.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2013)

Chelydra said:


> Touching someone's genitals _is_ a sexual act, no ifs ands or buts. Touching them without consent is a sexual offense.



thanks for the clarification, i didn't think of it along those terms. it makes sense now.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 20, 2013)

I think what's so sad about this case is how it's all so.... predictable.

As soon as I saw the words "small town", "rape", and "football" I knew exactly how it would pan out. A lot of coverup, a lot of corrupt coaches, a lot of victim blaming, and news outlets being retarded as usual. I hope the victim's family doesn't stop here. Make sure that ANYONE who either tried to coverup the rape of harass the victim gets arrested. Sue the school if they have to.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2013)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.



> , whose reporter Jessica Glenza collected social network posts related to he case, dozens of athletes and Torrington High School students have taunted one of the victims on social media sites. She was called a ?whore,? criticized for ?snitching,? and accused of ?ruining the lives? of the players.







Ceria said:


> I think the sex offender thing is a little overboard, they didn't even really penetrate her, was her virginity taken?
> 
> i expect this will be repealed. I feel for the girl but that's too much.



Examples must be made.  Fuck your sense of pity.


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 20, 2013)

^If it weren't for the Anonymous group finding the incriminating video and the photos, this story would have ended in a very different way....


Also, be prepared to boycott CNN for life:



			
				Students protest CNN reporter’s comments said:
			
		

> Crowley clarified that she was not trying to take sides during the moderation but simply was trying to get the facts straight, adding she had no intent of showing bias.
> 
> When questions opened up for attendees, two audience members asked about the Steubenville case comments that have prompted criticism for both Crowley and Poppy Harlow, another CNN correspondent.
> 
> ...



The bolded.


----------



## siyrean (Mar 21, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I just find it strange to be used in this case, sex offender status is usually always associated with underage rape, pedophilia etc



pissing in a bush, skinny dipping with friends, getting overly friendly in a bathroom ect. all get you on the list.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2013)

And here we go again:



Only this time, there are two victims, they are *13,* and the perpetrators are 18.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> And here we go again:
> 
> 
> 
> Only this time, there are two victims, they are *13,* and the perpetrators are 18.


What I find funny about all of this is how people think it's the sexually repressed and unfulfilled that rape women. If that were the case why is it never chess teams or packs of nerds running over women and raping them? It's always a football star, an athlete in these cases or someone aggressive. And it seems that the aggression we're teaching people to tap into and follow like it's their god could be what drives this sort of shit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What I find funny about all of this is how people think it's the sexually repressed and unfulfilled that rape women. If that were the case why is it never chess teams or packs of nerds running over women and raping them? It's always a football star, an athlete in these cases or someone aggressive. And it seems that the aggression we're teaching people to tap into and follow like it's their god could be what drives this sort of shit.



Its the common misconception that rape is always sexual, its usually more of a power thing.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that these degenerate apologists are going to get a taste of grade A. e-bullying soon if not already.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its the common misconception that rape is always sexual, its usually more of a power thing.



Bingo...it's about proving to yourself, others, and whatever other fucked up aspects of it that said rapist is in control and dominates all aspects of life.  While it may spawn from some sexual tension or bitterness, nine times out of ten it's not about the sex.


----------



## drache (Mar 21, 2013)

^

further proof of that is the incredibly high occurance of rape in prison


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 22, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> ^If it weren't for the Anonymous group finding the incriminating video and the photos, this story would have ended in a very different way....
> 
> 
> Also, be prepared to boycott CNN for life:
> ...



This is why many people don't bother with the news networks anymore, it's less about actual reporting and more faux journalism or opinionated journalism.

And the bolded parts.........staring to feel like the days of Jerry Springer in the guise of Dr. Phil.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Apr 24, 2013)

While this is terrible, I'm honestly skeptical when people propose "teach people that rape is bad" as a solution. I'd find it hard to believe that the majority of rape cases stem from the offenders thinking it's harmless. It's usually a crime of extreme impulse, often involving substances that erase rational thinking/inhibition of the attacker themselves, or the attacker just plain thinks they won't get caught.

Sexual frustration, overconfidence, the presence of immediate gratification and substance-addle consciousness (and in THIS case mob mentality) are a deadly and ancient team that completely shatter the basic deterrent of "that's not okay". 

It may not be pretty, but we live in a world where education is simply not enough. You're dealing with a struggle against people who act on instincts older than laws and weapons, so the least you can do is continue punishing the crime, tell these chicks to try their best not to make themselves an easy mark and (literally) watch their asses.


----------

